# tripod treeless tree stand



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone have one? Crap, I can't get links to paste in to this window on my tablet. They have one on Cabela's web site that weighs 60 pounds, and is 12 feet tall. I keep finding myself in locations that it feels like it would be handy to get up in the air while night hunting. Especially where I hunt alone, I could rig my spotlight right up on the stand, and not be juggling between my gun and my light.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That might work out for you if you only want to hunt one spot. Buy a 6' aluminum ladder and rattle can it.


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you saying that they don't tear down very easily?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NO I'm saying you'd have to carry a 60lb thing around and then take too many minutes and make to much noise setting it up. Although I can't imagine it's a snap to tear down either.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 Don, a lot of guys out here hunt off a ladder, It gives you a better view, an a-frame wooden ladder...


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a picture of one in the back of my truck.

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2010/03/texas-style-night-time-predator-calling.html


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

That's what I'd like...a tuna tower off the back of my jeep. Unfortunately, the law prohibits cool stuff like that here!


----------

